# Paris Out of Jail Already!!



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Look at this!!!







What a joke!!! 

Paris Out of Jail


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

lolololololol.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I can't stand her. 


My husband said she probably got released because she was closterphobic and freaked out. 

This is such bull shi**


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It is ridiculous, but I expected it to be short. I bet she got sick from not eating! Must be rough being a celeb


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> It is ridiculous, but I expected it to be short. I bet she got sick from not eating! Must be rough being a celeb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I expected it to be short, but not 3 days!!! LOL! Yep, it's a real joke. If that was anyone of us we would still be in jail!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I never thought she would serve the full sentence. She'll figure out a way to get out of most of the rest of it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just saw this on the web -- this is total bullsh--. Unbelievable -- and only in California!!!!!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

your right... its only california


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

It is bull! What she did could have killed someone. 

When you compare what she did vs Martha, how does three days seem fair?


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

The legal system is a joke.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

unbelieveable! now she is on house arrest for 40 days. she lives in a mansion..now how is that roughing it and learing her lesson? unreal.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> It is bull! What she did could have killed someone.
> 
> When you compare what she did vs Martha, how does three days seem fair?[/B]


I totally agree. Especially since Paris had received several warnings prior to her jail sentence. 





> unbelieveable! now she is on house arrest for 40 days. she lives in a mansion..now how is that roughing it and learing her lesson? unreal.[/B]


 And no community service? She should have at least been required to do some sort of community service! I guess it goes to show that when you are famous for being a brat, it pays.


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

Complete and utter bullsh*t!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=387973
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She should do 40 hours of picking up trash on the California highways


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't think she would be safe doing community pickup. We forget how dangerous it is for these young heiresses. This is why they lead such a sheltered life. This is why she is in this mess. She has no idea how to function in the real world and cannot do it safely with all the wackos out there.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Well - to be 5'8" and 115 lbs - I say that her medical condition is COCAINE withdraw! So she needs to be back in her home - where she has easy access to her coke!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I don't think she would be safe doing community pickup. We forget how dangerous it is for these young heiresses. This is why they lead such a sheltered life. This is why she is in this mess. She has no idea how to function in the real world and cannot do it safely with all the wackos out there.[/B]


I totally agree...they wouldn't want her picking up trash on the highway because there would be a million people there with cameras taking pictures of her and it would cause a huge problem. But...whatever with getting in 3 days...especially with all of the warnings she received!




> Well - to be 5'8" and 115 lbs - I say that her medical condition is COCAINE withdraw! So she needs to be back in her home - where she has easy access to her coke!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!







How true!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

This disgusts me. The legal system is a complete joke. I just graduated from law school and this totally confirms my decision that I never want to be a part of our "justice system." I will stick with transactional law thank you very much.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

"Her new lockup is a four-bedroom, three-bathroom, Spanish-style home on .14 acres above the Sunset Strip."


That line got me. Sounds real painful, huh? I figured she'd get out early but I didn't think it would be that early.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=388041
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Community service doesn't have to be trash detail...it can be working in a facility that cares for children born w/fetal alcohol syndrome...it can be doing public service announcements on the horrors of alcohol abuse...it can be talking to troubled teens...her celebrity status can and should be used, kind of like our NJ Governonr who is now advocating seat belt use. I think she's gotten off far to easily on this and she should have some level of accountability for her actions.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=388044
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I agree, community service is a great tool. The only thing is, she has to be sincere to go on TV and preach to the kids. I don't think she's reached her bottom yet. Let's hope her parents get her the help she needs before she does. Personally, I think her "people" didn't tell her she can't drive. I think she's VERY sheltered. If you've seen her on interviews she sounds like a 12 yr old, not a young adult.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=388147
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Community service doesn't have to be trash detail...it can be working in a facility that cares for children born w/fetal alcohol syndrome...it can be doing public service announcements on the horrors of alcohol abuse...it can be talking to troubled teens...her celebrity status can and should be used, kind of like our NJ Governonr who is now advocating seat belt use. I think she's gotten off far to easily on this and she should have some level of accountability for her actions. 



[/B][/QUOTE] 



I agree, community service is a great tool. The only thing is, she has to be sincere to go on TV and preach to the kids. I don't think she's reached her bottom yet. Let's hope her parents get her the help she needs before she does. Personally, I think her "people" didn't tell her she can't drive. I think she's VERY sheltered. If you've seen her on interviews she sounds like a 12 yr old, not a young adult. 

[/B][/QUOTE] 

My daughter just told me that she dropped out of school. Paris doesn't even have a high school diploma. That's a great PSA right there...the need to stay in school.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

With the over crowding, in the Los Angeles jails, and prison system, I was surprised she spent one hour.

They are known to let, even the "every day" Joe Blows, out for similiar offenses. They just don't have the resources to "house" them. With putting the "Paris's" on 'house arrest', this leaves room for more dangerous criminals. 

Paris does need help. I hope her family and friends will now get involved. This girl needs a wake-up call. She just doesn't get it. As Brit stated, she seems to have the mentality of a 12-year-old. Sad


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=388148
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, community service is a great tool. The only thing is, she has to be sincere to go on TV and preach to the kids. I don't think she's reached her bottom yet. Let's hope her parents get her the help she needs before she does. Personally, I think her "people" didn't tell her she can't drive. I think she's VERY sheltered. If you've seen her on interviews she sounds like a 12 yr old, not a young adult. 
[/B][/QUOTE] 
My daughter just told me that she dropped out of school. Paris doesn't even have a high school diploma. That's a great PSA right there...the need to stay in school.
[/B][/QUOTE]MSNBC during one of the press conferences today had a "crawl" at the bottom of the screen saying she had dropped out of high school but had gotten a GED. Still, she is totally vacuous.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just read that the judge that sentence Paris has ordered back to court and is furious with the sheriff that released her from prison! Interesting....To be continued...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I still don't understand what it is about her that has made her famous.......she has no talent, she is attractive but not a raving beauty, and she doesn't seem to have an opinion on anything......how can this girl even have fans?


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

> I still don't understand what it is about her that has made her famous.......she has no talent, she is attractive but not a raving beauty, and she doesn't seem to have an opinion on anything......how can this girl even have fans?[/B]


This mystery has been going on in my head since she's been famous. Why, America? Why IS SHE FAMOUS? I don't understand....


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I still don't understand what it is about her that has made her famous.......she has no talent, she is attractive but not a raving beauty, and she doesn't seem to have an opinion on anything......how can this girl even have fans?[/B]


I totally agree...the only reason I can think of is that she is a daugther of the Hilton's and has made it a point to be in the spotlight and hang out with other celebrities which in turn made her a celebrity.







It is interesting because you rarely see her sister Nicky. I read an interview with Nicky once and she said she isn't comfortable in the spotlight.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Well-let's hope she'll get sent back to jail!!









http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=264863&GT1=7703


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...now she doesn't even have to go to court this morning...she can call in!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok, the whole spectacle is just sickening. They said that she will now make DOUBLE for her appearances at clubs and such b/c of this. She already makes around 100K for 30 mins!







And now that she's been in jail, they said she'll make double that. She could potentially make 10million just from appearances


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

This spoiled little brat needs a serious wakeup call. She thinks she is so cute, and so wonderful, and so clever, that she can get away with anything. Of course, because America is stark raving mad when it comes to celebrities ... she pretty much CAN get away with anything, and being released from an already-shortened sentence after only a few days confirms this in her silly, vapid mind. 

What kind of medical condition cannot be treated while in jail? Hmm, I wonder. Perhaps it is "I-want-to-go-home-itis." Or "I'll-cry-till-they-let-me-out-itis." Ugh.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">It is sad...she does have the mentality of a 12 year old. Along with the sense of humor, and what she perceives as "hot" is that of a 12 yr old. She is a terrible role model and yet the networks still want to run her show (which makes my blood boil at their total lack of respect and irresponsibility) and magazines still want to run the pictures and Americans are still eating it up. I do not want young girls watching her or Nicole Ritche and thinking that is the way they should be to be "hot" as Paris puts it. Her parents have done her a terrible diservice in helping her to become a responsible mature adult. I know she needs to be protected considering who she is...but being protected and being sheltered are two totally different things.</span>


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoa, the judge has sent her back!! 

http://www.tmz.com/

"Posted Jun 8th 2007 3:05PM by TMZ Staff
Filed under: Celebrity Justice

Paris Hilton was just ordered back to jail in Lynwood to serve out the remainder of her sentence! She'll get credit for 5 days already served.

Hilton left the courtoom in tears, screaming, "Mom, Mom, Mom."

One witness described the scene as: Paris was "physically escorted" out of the courtroom by a female deputy.

Story developing -- refresh your browser!"


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Whoa, the judge has sent her back!!
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/
> 
> ...


WOW!







I just finished reading that too. I'm shocked! But I did read that the Sheriff released her without the permission of the judge that sent her there.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I have no sympathy for her. She's a pathetic excuse for a role model, and even though her punishment is harsh, I think she deserves to serve her time in jail. 
PS - Maybe her severe "rash" is a serious outbreak of her well publicized STD. Do they give Valtrex to inmates?







(Ok that was catty of me, but seriously?)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I still fail to understand her "hype and appeal"..but I'm old!







LOL She in fact seems t "irritate me just seeing her so much on the news. I find it even sadder to think ( correct me if I'm wrong)... she is a role model to a rather young and impressionalbe age-group. Rather scarey to me in fact.

I personally would like to see her and all others convicted of driving under the influence be made to sit for hours and view accident scenes caused by the same offenses. Better yet be made to talk with groups like MADD and let them see what consequences innocent people have had to endure due to such irresponsible behavior. They should see and talk with real people and real cases.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i laughed when i read the judge sent her back...lol...

i wonder what this mysterious ailment is she's complaining of....


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I personally would like to see her and all others convicted of driving under the influence be made to sit for hours and view accident scenes caused by the same offenses. Better yet be made to talk with groups like MADD and let them see what consequences innocent people have had to endure due to such irresponsible behavior. They should see and talk with real people and real cases.[/B]


I think that is an EXCELLENT idea! Maybe it would have a real emotional impact and hopefully more than sitting in a cell for 23 days!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm trying to muster up some sympathy here ..... I guess I wouldn't appreciate the ENTIRE world following my every step to jail ... but then again .... I don't DRINK DRIVE!! 

Poor little rich girl.

The media here in Oz has been all over this as well, and quite frankly, they think its a JOKE that she was released after just 3 days. Whoever decided it was OK to release her has some serious explaining to do in my books .....

Can someone explain why she is getting 5 day's credit when she was only there for 3?? Did I miss something??


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Can somebody say Coke withdrawl?







Puh lease..that's why she's screaming . Poor miss hilton has to sit bored off her boney butt all day in a cell. Oh wah wah poor widdle baby. Drink and drive and pay the price you anorexic nut. Seriously, she is the worst role model. After her on screen debut scr***** her brains out woops caught on film I lost serious respect..not to say I ever had any for her. Her and Nicole richie are pathetic excuses for any role model. But I do get a laugh out of their idiot show ..they amaze me with how stupid a human being can be. JMHO







And to think little girls look up to them. WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO AMERICA?! Seriously Paris, eat a burger and get your act together!!


Andrea


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Can someone explain why she is getting 5 day's credit when she was only there for 3?? Did I miss something??[/B]


I think I read somewhere the she gets full day credit for the day she checked in and also the they released her, even though each "day" only had her in jail for a few hours.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=388557
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, that explains it, but Wow, unbelievable!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I'm trying to muster up some sympathy here ..... I guess I wouldn't appreciate the ENTIRE world following my every step to jail ... but then again .... I don't DRINK DRIVE!!
> 
> Poor little rich girl.
> 
> ...


Isn't that creative math? It's the same math insurance companies used to use to discharge mothers after giving birth...any portion of a day counts as a full day. I am glad to see that she is back in jail. I don't think it was right to let her go. I hope she does the full 45 days, but I'm not holding out too much hope.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

She has 45 days in jail for driving on a suspended license, which is why she is in jail now, and then I look at Mary Winkler who murdered her husband while he slept and see that she is getting out in less time, more than likely. Would someone tell me how this is justice? If you are being abused, you go seek help. Oh, I know there are some out there who are not capable of doing so, but really? That does not justify a murder. 

I don't think Paris Hilton is a role model, but until we start locking up child abusers, spousal abusers, and murderers for longer, then I think driving with a suspended license should not warrant 45 days in jail. My gosh, OJ is out there walking free, and he slashed two people to death. Most people who are convicted of driving with a suspended license only have to spend about 3 days in jail. Remember, this sentence was not for the DUI. That's when they should jail the people. But, they didn't. 

Paris does need help, and my first thought about her behavior today and her illness probably did have to do with drug withdrawal. I sure hope not, but it sure is rampant with the gals with which she associates, so it wouldn't surprise me.

I am just appalled at the sentence (or lack of sentence) for Mary Winkler who killed her husband in cold blood as he slept.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> She has 45 days in jail for driving on a suspended license, which is why she is in jail now, and then I look at Mary Winkler who murdered her husband while he slept and see that she is getting out in less time, more than likely. Would someone tell me how this is justice? If you are being abused, you go seek help. Oh, I know there are some out there who are not capable of doing so, but really? That does not justify a murder.
> 
> I don't think Paris Hilton is a role model, but until we start locking up child abusers, spousal abusers, and murderers for longer, then I think driving with a suspended license should not warrant 45 days in jail. My gosh, OJ is out there walking free, and he slashed two people to death. Most people who are convicted of driving with a suspended license only have to spend about 3 days in jail. Remember, this sentence was not for the DUI. That's when they should jail the people. But, they didn't.
> 
> ...


 

I'm very surprised at the Mary Winkler sentence too, Mary Ann. I feel very sorry for these celebrity girls that have no direction and spend their days sleeping so they can go out, snort coke, and pose for the papparazzi all night long. Where were their parents when they were forming values and morals? Out doing the same as these girls are now? I am also so very surprised at the reaction to this girl getting out while thousands or criminals go free with a rap on the knuckles or less. Putting her behind bars teaches no one anything except the true criminals get off on technicalities. Paris was given 23 days for driving when she wasn't supposed to due to her last ticket. What a criminal.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=388591
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think people are so upset about Paris because "these celebrity girls" are taught that they can get away with anything they want to do, they just have to cry their way out of responsibility. No only that, but drunk driving is serious. Personally I would rather see Paris -- or any other person with the same offenses -- go to jail and think things over, than be released to go do the same thing that very night and kill someone. You know when Paris finally does crash her car because she's drunk or high or both, it won't be Paris who is injured or killed. And she'll walk away from that with a slap on the wrist, too, because that's just what this messed-up country does for celebrities. Paris had repeated offenses including DUI, breaking probation, driving on a suspended license, etc. This girl needs a wakeup call and it's certainly not going to come from her parents or other authority figures in her social circle. If Paris hadn't whined and moaned and said she had some medical condition (which is probably drug withdrawal or just plain I-hate-jail-itis) and tried to get out of jail early, she would have served her 23 days or LESS most likely. And even now -- what are the odds she will serve her whole sentence??? The sherriff is a celebrity panderer and Paris found out the hard way that this particular judge is NOT. Celebrities get special treatment way too often. Just because you are rich and famous doesn't mean you're above the law.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think she should serve her FULL sentence it would be a slap in the face to people if she didn't/
I also feel bad for her I don't think she is a bad person I just think she has been way to sheltered and now thats it's time to face reality she is scared







it's a life lesson and I just hope she remembers this time in her life and just makes herself better for it..
Andrea


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm glad she's back in for 45 more days. I don't think celebs should be left off easy.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I'm glad she's back in for 45 more days. I don't think celebs should be left off easy.[/B]


I agree I don't think ANYONE should be let off that easy period..


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My understanding is that she got the 45 days not simply because she was driving w/a suspended license...she got 45 days because she was given a slap on the back of the hand for the original DUI charge and was since TWICE warned not to drive. She IGNORED the judge's instructions. She should not have been driving, and she should have known better. Now she must pay the price. 



I absolutely agree that our laws regarding protection of children need to be strengthened, believe me I have a list of ways to do so...including giving minors certain rights which they currently do not have under the law. I am all for strong laws that include mandatory sentencing for cop killers, I just find it incomprehensible that our children (who are not able to protect themselves, are not trained to protect themselves, and do not carry weapons to protect themselves) are not equally protected under the law. In my opinion, anyone who murders a child should be subject to the same mandatory sentencing. We protect our property better than we protect our children....ok, I'm off my soapbox now. Sorry if I offended anyone, but this subject really gets to me.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Our Judicial system is a joke. Yes, she is back and hopefully will do at least her 23 days out of the 45 but I would like to see her do all 45. I don't think it is because she is a "celebrity" but rather because her family and her have so much money. You know the old saying money talks.........*

*She has gotten away with so much over the years and I blame her parents because now she feels she is above the law, hence the reason she was yelling for mommy. "Mom, mom, it's not fair" well where was mom when she was partying all night and snorting coke. She blatently drove after three times being told that she could not, she knew she was wrong but didn't care because she didn't have to care. She could have made one phone call on her precious cell phone and had 5 drivers waiting in line to take her anywhere she wanted to go. She CHOSE to break the law.*

*She is a spoiled brat who hasn't worked an honest day in her life. I think she is worthless and so is her mother for not teaching her morals, respect and decency. Mommy couldn't buy her way out of this one, could she. I heard that in less then a day they got over 500 e-mails alone from mad people because she got out the first time....LOL...imagine how many letters and phone calls they got. I am extremely happy that little miss rich girl in back behind bars...now I say let her "associate" with the other inmates.*

*No sympathy here.*

*Marie & the Boys*


----------

